# Bluefish in the Surf !



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Bluefish are all over the place!Didn't believe the reports,but I will confirm them.Fished Beach Haven [LBI] 5/7, looking for stripers using clams.Ready to give it up when I figured I'd try some mullet rigs.Next thing I know one of my rods is down w/fish on.Bottom line,caught 5 in about 1.5 hrs, biggest 29" 9lb,would've loved to stay and catch more but I had to go home for my Bday dinner.Get out there!


----------

